# The choice between two great breeders



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We are going to buy a puppy. Yukon loves puppies and I think it'd be good to have a companion for him. I know he needs a lot of attention but at the same time it could be very good for him not to be alone and feel more comfortable around other dogs. 

Hubby always said that he wants a lab and that the second dog would his choice. There is just one problem, he's gone all the time. Leaving very early for PT or even earlier than that to go to the office to work, than doing PT, working till 1900 or even later than that even though he should be off work like everybody else at 1630 but he never is because he's the only Supply NCO they have. 
I don't complain, it's his job and I am proud of him. 
I feel bad for him because even though he might choose "his" dog it's not going to be his dog. Him being gone all day long, going to classes, courses, training whatever else, maybe even on deployment... he'll be my dog. I'll be the one feeding him, I'll be the one walking, training, taking care of him. I'll be the one he's listening and going to be attached to. 

I told him that I want to get into dog handling big time. I want this, my sisters have to much to do with horseriding (they are professionals), my parents have no time at all because of the horses so somebody has to keep the tradition going and since I discovered that I've got so much fun doing this I want to prove my parents that I am capable of doing this and once I've done that I want to propose to them that I would keep their kennel alive and keep it going the way they would want it to. I would hate to see it dying one day... 

However, I told hubby that it doesn't make any sense to get a lab right now. I hope I wasn't to rational about this but when it comes up to pets I am very responsible and if you can't take care of it, don't get any at all. That is the way I was raised. 
So after a long discussion he saw that I was right and agreed of getting another German Sheperd. 

There are two great kennels close by.
The first one is "Zwinger vom Bruendelweg" and the second one is "Zwinger zum grauen Cherusker".

I am torn between the two. One has one single puppy left for sale and the other one just got puppy. Both females were covered by Bosko von der Hagenmühle. 

This is a tough decision to make. I wished we could have three dogs in housing... than I'd get two puppies... but we can't have everything I guess.

How would you make your choice? Just follow your gut-feeling? Thats what I'd do.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't get the "one puppy left", UNLESS she is a perfect match for your family.

Are yuou able to communicate well with the breeders so they can match a puppy to your wants and needs?

Are you gettting a female puppy?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

As tempting as it may sound DON'T get two pups... 

Go see both kennels and the pups they have available and I'll bet one will speak to you.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is what I told both of the breeders. I don't care if male or female the puppy has to speak to me. If they need me to make a choice I will make a choice in the gender but I am totally open. That puppy that speaks to me it will be. 

We can't get two puppies, we are in Army Housing and I wasn't serious about it anyways









I will take a look at the one puppy that is left and look at the others too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you going to carry on the kennel name of your parents? I may have misunderstood, but seem to have gathered from your introduction post that they were kennel Barenfang - or is just that Yukon is from that kennel???

If so, I would consult with them on the pedigree of the dams of both pups - are you planning on using Yukon to carry on the lineage of the kennel???

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, my parents kennel is the Bärenfang Kennel. I would love to carry it on one day. My sisters took over the horses but I wonder who is carrying on the Kennel once they can't do it anymore. I'd love to do it so I am working towards it. I have not told my parents that I would love to take over the kennel one day yet... 

I know that they have a good linage but you are right, I should talk to them about it. 

I don't know if I can carry the linage on with Yukon. If he fully recovers from what happened to him and I can get him to be "geköred" (so he can have puppies with pink papers) than yes. If we can get him fully recovered it will only show how strong that dog really is, what do you think? Should I go that route?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Don't know if you read your intro thread lately - I really admire some of the dogs bred by your parents - Pilot and especially Wotan! I wanted a puppy by Wotan when alten Wingerthaus bred him to Romy!!! I was too late when I found out, they were all gone. Who are Yukon's parents? Yes, I understand the requirements for pink papers, here in US it is very very difficult to do schutzhund in some areas as clubs and helper/decoys are hard to find and travel is sometimes 1-3 hours to train. I have titled and koered several of my dogs and plan on a few more too! What happened to Yukon??? The ear loss? 

Your parents have many years experience and I would think that it can only help your relationship wtih them and your goals to seek their advice and rely on them for guidance in choosing another Shepherd. 

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry I could not reply any faster. 

I went to the dog training again and then to my parents place. My dad said that they might actually have another litter soon. 

I also told them about my plans but mom said that I would lose Yukon over the puppy so I guess I am not getting another dog yet. 

My dad watched the videos I took of Yukon. He said that if I can get him "recovered" (can I actually say that? Or is there another, better word for it), he'd be on **** of a great dog. And he wouldn't say it if it wasn't true. (I knew that already but it was good to hear it from him because he doesn't say things like that easily.

He said that Yukon should watch the Schutzhund training for about three months. Only watching it, no participating at all. I should continue with the BH training, go to the Schutzhund training to let him watch it and keep doing the Agility for now. And in about three to four months we should try to start with Schutzhund training.

And once he's settled, secure and squared away than I should go for a 2nd dog and rather buy a half year old instead of a puppy. 

I think I've got to learn a lot... LOL

Oh Yukons parents are Labrini vom Bärenfang and Orkan von der Maineiche


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Labrini has a very nice pedigree - I love that your family's dogs still have concentrations of Gildo and older blood,and Orkan is very handsome as well! I also like the Maineiche dogs, have 2 progeny of Xito Maineiche (the black dog on the upper corner of all the pages of Maineiche's website!)

I would think your father's advise is probably very correct!!! Not knowing what happened to Yukon, I am sure your father does know and understand. 

What do you mean that you would "lose Yukon over the puppy"???

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I like it too. Labrini was one funny dog. She was a strong female and Simba was very gorgeous.

Yeah the Maineiche Kennel is pretty good. Xito is gorgeous too. They know exactly what they are doing. I can only learn from their experience. 

I've looked at your homepage, you've got some great dogs on there. I love Fenja. She's gorgeous. 

Well, Yukon needs my full attention. Even though he loves puppies (you should see him playing with them) he wouldn't have my full attention anymore and since I only have him for a little over a month it'd be to early to get a second dog. 

He is very attached to me already but I think I should wait for at least half a year/year till I get a second dog. I take my mothers advise seriously on that and thought about it myself if it's to early or not. 
He made so much progress that I don't want to screw it up because I did no give him my full attention.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

AH I see by "losing " Yukon", your dad meant not lose him as in he is gone forever but that he would become lost from lack of time and attention. That confused me too. 

Your families dogs are very nice!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah that is what I ment.


----------

